
TSMC 3nm fab construction to kick off in 2020, chairman says - baybal2
http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20171106PD206.html
======
StudentStuff
I wonder if this is "3nm" or an actual 3nm process, wouldn't leakage between
circuits be extreme though? An atom is 2 to 3nm already..

~~~
Someone
‘nm’ became a marketing term a while ago.
([https://en.wikichip.org/wiki/technology_node](https://en.wikichip.org/wiki/technology_node))

